# Blind Puppy... PLEASE HELP!!!!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry you and your puppy are going through this-I know how hard it is. I adopted a Pointer years ago from the shelter who was eventually diagnosed with meningitis. It was an awful experience and very traumatic for all of us.

Hopefully the specialist will have some answers for you, and then you can look at your options. I do know that there was a discussion on another list about blind Goldens, and the consensus was that they can do very well, with some adjustments.

I hope it's not the brain. Has she had any recent vaccinations? I had a grand puppy once who lost his sight after a Lyme vaccine. The manufacturer paid all of his vet bills and his sight did eventually return, but it was an awful experience for all of them.

What does the breeder say? Are any other littermates affected?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I hope that everything goes well with your puppy! (I feel Tahnee has hit all the important points)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That has to be a shock. I have never had a blind dog myself but have seen many on TV that have managed a very normal life. Especially with the help of a companion dog. Please keep us updated.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you all for your reply. In respnse to you Tahnee, she has just had her Canine 5 (Duramune C3 and Bronchishield III) Vaccintation on 13.02. She has also been on Clavulox for the vaginitis and this is when I noticed her walking was a bit wobbly, but this was only on one occasion. She started walking really wobbly the day after her last vaccination. Do you think this is the same vaccination that your dog had? I hope so because then there's a chance that she will see again and since I don't have pet insurance I wouldn't mind for some help with the vet bills.

The breeder denies that there have ever been any issues with any other pups and said she was vet checked before I took her, which she wasn't as this is why I got her cheaper and was rushing to get to a vet when I first got her. 

A companion dog doesn't sound like such a bad idea!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i have seen on t.v., blind dogs with their companion dogs. also the breeder should really help out in this situation in my opinion.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

TheRealMarley said:


> Thank you all for your reply. In respnse to you Tahnee, she has just had her Canine 5 (Duramune C3 and Bronchishield III) Vaccintation on 13.02. She has also been on Clavulox for the vaginitis and this is when I noticed her walking was a bit wobbly, but this was only on one occasion. She started walking really wobbly the day after her last vaccination. Do you think this is the same vaccination that your dog had? I hope so because then there's a chance that she will see again and since I don't have pet insurance I wouldn't mind for some help with the vet bills.
> 
> The breeder denies that there have ever been any issues with any other pups and said she was vet checked before I took her, which she wasn't as this is why I got her cheaper and was rushing to get to a vet when I first got her.
> 
> A companion dog doesn't sound like such a bad idea!


Antibiotics can cause diarrhea, and while it could be coincidence, the timing of the shot and her wobbliness could be related. I would write down all of what you have described-her vaccinations, antibiotics (with dates) and also her symptoms and the dates when you noticed them. This could be useful to the specialist.

The blindness with my grandpuppy was specific to the Lyme vaccine. This was several years ago and I don't know if there have been changes in the vaccine since then.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry you and Marley are going thorugh this. Keep us posted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry that you are gong thru this with your puppy. My dog Beau is just the opposite. He has now gone almost completly blind at almost 13 years old. Hopefully the opthomalogist will be able to give you some valuable information on what could be causing this and where to go from there. It is hard but hopefully with time she can adjust. Here is some websites with some information that might help you. http://www.blinddogs.com/
vets in the states that are American College of Veterinary Opthamalogists http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html

I just saw this poem and wanted to post it to hopefully help you feel alittle better. It reminded me of my Beau.

I cannot see you Mommy, when you cuddle me so near.
And yet I know you love me, it's in the words I hear.
I cannot see you Daddy, when you hold me by your side
But still I know you love me when you tell me so with pride.
I cannot see to run and play out in the sun so bright
For here inside my tiny head it's always dark as night.
I cannot see the treats you give when I am extra good
But I can wag my tail in Thanks just like a good dog should.
"She cannot see. The dogs no good" is what some folks might say
"She can't be trained, she'll never learn She must be put away."
But not you, Mom and Daddy You know that it's alright
Because I love you just as much as any dog with sight.
You took me in, you gave me love and we will never part
Because I'm blind with just my eyes, I see you in my heart._Sherrill Wardrip (Blind Dogs List member_


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Not a dog, but I adopted a cat who is completely blind.

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/Mirage16/DSC_0008.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/Mirage16/DSC_0010.jpg

He does well, even without Moxie at his side, he goes up and down stairs now 3 at a time!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry this has happened to your sweet puppy. I hope that it is something temporary. Please keep us informed. My prayers are with you and your Pup.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks again Tahnee, I have written down all of this information for the specialist. Unfortunately I cannot go tomorrow so my partner will be taking her, but he doesn't know her as well as I do and hasn't seen the changes like I have. I hope that what I've written down is good enough.

BeauShel - thank you also for the websites... I'm still hoping that I won't need to use them and that Marley's sight will come back with treatment. Thank you also for that beautiful poem. I think it was exactly what I needed! I have been trying to convince myself that we can still have a great life together even if she does remain blind and I think you've just confirmed that.

Thanks to everybody else also for your thoughts.

Fingers crossed!! I'm waiting for the vet to call with the results of Marley's bloods. If they even show anything that is.


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and Marley. She's a lucky pup to have such a caring mom! I hope you get some answers at your appointment tomorrow!

...off to wipe my tears after that poem...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a blind Golden who's been blind from birth. He takes his lead from the other dogs. Do you happen to have another dog...older one, per chance?

If not...don't freak out. As long as your pup is healthy, blindness is not a death sentence.

Ray was the runt of the litter. Very very tiny. He also had some stomach problems, so he's fed 4x a day (1/2 cup per meal), which works for all of us. He also gets over excited when the other dogs are racing around like lunatics, so we limit his crazy play time. He grew up, healthy, happy and beautiful. He's a big boy...90 lbs. And very smart....and sweet.

Our Vet asked us if we wanted to put him down. So many do. We said 'of course not'...blindness is no reason to put a dog down. They do just fine.

There are special toys you can get...and you can train them to go slowly when you make certain sounds. We'd say "up up" when we came to a step for example. They learn easily. There are also web sites for owners of blind dogs.

Believe me, they do GREAT. Ray swims, plays with toys, and rarely ever runs into anything. Except he gets too close to doors opening inward, and keeps getting knocked in the muzzle when we open a door too suddenly.

He IS very sensitive to sounds. Like wind. Makes him anxious. He also gets nervous in public...like parking lots with traffic sounds, etc. He prefers to stay home, but if we do go out with him, we make sure we have another dog with us and that calms him.

His nose (sense of smell) is INCREDIBLE. And his hearing is super too. He KNOWS when I'm in a room, even if I entered and he was sound asleep...or he came in after I did. He can find me (around the furniture...without tripping) immediately every time.

His name is Stevie Ray Magoo for Stevie Wonder, Ray Charles, and Mr. Magoo (all blind). He's now 6 years old.

Here's a pic of him running:










Good luck with your baby. I hope he's healthy and sound, and you have a happy life together.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

PS...I also wanted to mention the possibility that your pup has hydrocephalus. (excessive accumulation of cerebrospinal fluid (CSF) on the brain) http://www.marvistavet.com/html/hydrocephalus.html

That's also not a death sentence. Although, once again, Vets will tell you to put the dog down.

One of our Newf Net members has a dog, born to a rescue he adopted, who has this...her name is Mary. Perhaps you'd like to read her story. It's heartwarming. I believe Mary is about 4.5 yrs old now:

http://www.newfpups.org/puppy14.htm


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow Ardeagold, thank you so much for the inspiration! You've really lifted my hopes! I've gone from thinking on Tuesday that I was losing her to now knowing that more than likely I will be able to keep her!! Thanks for sharing the photo of your beautiful Stevie Ray Magoo (great name also!!). I am a very visual person and seeing how happy he is has lifted my spirits about keeping Marley.

Thanks for the information aobut Hydrocephalus. I've sent this to my partner who is now in Melbourne with Marley waiting to see the specialist tomorrow.

Thank you so much for your help. You'll never know just how grateful I am.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will keeping you and your puppy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I will be thinking about you and Marley today. I hope you will have good news.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so sorry you and Marley are going through this. I'm glad the helpful people here have been able to offer you some info. I can only offer my best wishes to you today and hope and pray you get good news.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many, many warm thoughts and prayers for you and Marley. I so hope today brings good, hopeful news. Ardeagold has some great advice and insight. I'm drawn to the special needs kids.... and have given serious thought to adding a blind dog to the pack. Thank you for not giving up on your baby. 

Hugs, Betty


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Marley is in my prayers. You have received some great info and support. I sure hope you find out there is much that can be done for your sweet pup!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ardeagold-- definately an inspiration. Hopefully some of Marley's eyesight will come back. Good luck at the vet sweetheart. 

Maggie's mom had a little foster pup who was thought to be blind and his corrected. Not sure how. Maybe she could fill in the blanks of my story.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I am sorry that you are gong thru this with your puppy. My dog Beau is just the opposite. He has now gone almost completly blind at almost 13 years old. Hopefully the opthomalogist will be able to give you some valuable information on what could be causing this and where to go from there. It is hard but hopefully with time she can adjust. Here is some websites with some information that might help you. http://www.blinddogs.com/
> vets in the states that are American College of Veterinary Opthamalogists http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html
> 
> I just saw this poem and wanted to post it to hopefully help you feel alittle better. It reminded me of my Beau.
> ...


 
Miss Carol this is absolutely beautiful :--saucer_eyes:I hope Marley gets better soon...pls let us know how he is doing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We all have our paws crossed that the blindness is temporary and the vet gives you some good news. Ardeagold is a good source and love the story of Ray. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This thread had me soooo sad. Thank you for providing hope in these situations. Not only to the OP, but to me as well.

You see, Dakota is blind in his right eye. We have no idea why. All of his exams are normal, he has no cataracts, or anything else they can find.

The only thing they can think is something happened neurologically during one of his seizures (he's epileptic).

I had no idea he had the problem, but it did explain why he was banging his head on things to his right when he turned to walk or run. It never dawned on me he was blind in his right eye.

Except for the occasional collision with something on his right (and those are decreasing as he has learned to be careful), it has not affected him one single bit.

However, as I'm sure you can understand, I've had horrific thoughts of "what if" it happens to his other eye.

Your post offers hope to me as well 




Ardeagold said:


> I have a blind Golden who's been blind from birth. He takes his lead from the other dogs. Do you happen to have another dog...older one, per chance?
> 
> If not...don't freak out. As long as your pup is healthy, blindness is not a death sentence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow so many inspirational stories. I'm hoping you can become one of them. I hope the news will be good news!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry you're having these issues with your puppy. I'll be hoping you have encouraging news from the specialist. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope you get some good news today. Please keep us posted.

Remember one thing ... dogs blind from birth, or very soon thereafter, really don't know they're not like everyone else. They haven't "lost" anything. But they do gain intensified remaining senses. 

I swear Ray has radar. He's much more aware of things before the others are.

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Donna , you are so inspiring as well as Ray! (who is gorgeous!) Thank you for that. With Gunner's eye issues also I don't have as much fear if he would lose his sight in the future.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

After mygrandfather died, a white dog with black spots showed up at my grandma's and she took him in and i do mean took him in. No animals had ever been allowed in her house, no grandchild ever sat on her made up bed. This dog was allowed not only inside the house, but on her made up bed, the sofa, chairs, etc. She named him dotty--strange name for a boy i know, but she said he was covered in big dots.

Well, she had had him about 10 years and he went blind almost over night. She had him anothr 3-4 years and he managed just fine we think he must have been about 16 or 17 when he finally died.

I hope your marley's eyes weill correct and if not, with love, she will do just fine and enjoy life.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I grew up with a blind Cocker Spaniel. He was blind from the time he was a year old. He lived to be 14 and I don't think he missed anything in life. We forgot most of the time he was blind. He got around just fine and we would buy him toys that made noise so he could always find them. We would buy rubber balls with bells so we could roll it to him and he would always find it and then we would call him and he would bring it back. People were always amazed that he was blind.
There is a blind Collie who competes in Obedience. He cannot enter every competition but he does very well when he does compete. He was in Oliver's class for awhile and I didn't know he was blind for the first few classes.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

TheRealMarley said:


> The breeder denies that there have ever been any issues with any other pups and said she was vet checked before I took her, which she wasn't as this is why I got her cheaper and was rushing to get to a vet when I first got her.


Do you have *proof *that she took them to the vet? Has she offered a refund on purchase price to offset the bills?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> However, as I'm sure you can understand, I've had horrific thoughts of "what if" it happens to his other eye.


 
I so understand this sentiment!
I've got a partially blind 5 year old Golden. He was diagnosed with a congenital cataract as a young puppy. Fortunately his cataract did not grow as his eye grew so he has limited periphral vision in his eye with the cataract. 
We take him once a year to the veterinary opthomologist for a re-check and give him a daily drop of neo/poly/dex eye drops. While he has bumped into things occasionally, his other eye more than compensates for his blind eye--we sometimes think he has eyes in the back of his head! He watches TV, catches tennis balls with abandon (yes he misses a few but he will catch balls in the air) and if we didn't know any better we would not think he has a visual impairment. He has heightened smelling and hearing ability as well. 
I do worry about injury to his other eye so we are careful about keeping him out of harms way with rough play. 
Good luck with your pup and I hope you get good news.


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

What beautiful inspiration from some of you - it's heartwarming to know such special, loving, dedicated human beings love these animals despite their challenges!

to the OP - thinking of you all and hoping the vet had some good news or if not that, then at least some answers for you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope we hear news soon!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Hope the appointment with the specialist went well.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello all and thank you very much for all of your support and inspirational stories. I've had a very rough couple of days where I've been very down and depresses/stressed about Marley's health. I thought that she was getting better as she had begun to play with her toys again, was barking at me whilst we were playing (or barking to tell me to not touch her!!) and had gained 800 grams in 4 days where previously she had not gained any weight in 1.5 weeks. We were really beginning to get hopeful, but today she has gone off her food and was whimpering at lunch time. She also appears to be getting issues with her spine as it is arched high and she is tucking her tail in under her bottom. She is also running into a lot more objects.

So anyway we did see a specialist in Melbourne last Friday. I spoke to him today and the diagnosis is still not clear. She is currently on antibiotics (Clinacin) and we need to see how these go, so we need to wait another couple of weeks. If this fails then she needs to have a spinal tap (at $800 a pop) and also maybe a scan of her brain (another $800). Both of these tests can come back as inconclusive though and she may require further blood tests and other tests. 
The problem is not actually her sight (although she is still blind), but rather it's a neurological condition that is affecting more than one part of her brain. The specialist kept mentioning encephalitis as an option, although we would still need to determine what caused this in the first place in order to treat it.

So things aren't great for us at the moment and with us being due to go overseas in about 6 weeks, we need some answers fast. I am not willing to give up on my little girl, but I'm also certainly not made of money so if anybody has had ANYTHING similar than please let me know, it may cut down on the tests and get results quicker!

I am devastated that she has gone from being able to sit, drop, shake hands, come and stay on command to walking around in circles and barely being able to sit as she loses her balance.

I'm trying to stay positive, but it's so hard, especially when I see the stuff that she is going through and then see all of these other healthy GR's in my street. I'm not so sure that she's ever going to grow old and ever going to be able to fit the beautiful pink collar that I bought her for when she's bigger.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

it's so sad to hear about what Marley ( and you ) is going through, I hope you get more positive news real soon.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Marley i hope she gets her eye sight back and begins to be a heathy puppy. Just wandering which breeder you brought your puppy from so i know to keep away from them when i end up getting another 1? i live in victoria australia about 3 hours from melbourne well will be 6 hours away when we move to mildura on the 29th of march. I hope Marley gets better for you. Hugs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

These symptoms are all so confusing...they don't fall into any of the standard, common GR diseases. It does sound like a brain or spinal chord infection or growth, and I don't see how to get around those expensive tests. It seems like you really need a detailed scan of that head.

I know that if brain tumors are suspected, sometimes chest x-rays are done to check for metastases in the lungs, since they're easier to see on an x-ray. And, even though I hate to say this, it does sound like a brain tumor or tumors are a possible culprit here.

My only totally lame, fairly unlikely reach for a simpler, easier diagnosis is neurological Lyme. It can cause blindness and other neurological symptoms, and in a puppy's weak immune system, it could possibly progress fast. But, as I said, that's not very likely, since the symptoms aren't truly typical. Even so, has Lyme been ruled out with a blood test?

Did I miss any symptoms aside from the blindness, back arching, bowl spinning, circling, and balance problems? I wish so much that I could reach through the screen and make your pup better.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry the news about Marley was so inconclusive and that she is not improving. You are a wonderful person to take such good care of her. I pray that you will get some answers soon and that something can be done to help this sweet girl.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about Marley. I pray that things work out and soon Marley is running around playing like before.
My prayers are with you all.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> My only totally lame, fairly unlikely reach for a simpler, easier diagnosis is neurological Lyme. It can cause blindness and other neurological symptoms, and in a puppy's weak immune system, it could possibly progress fast. But, as I said, that's not very likely, since the symptoms aren't truly typical. Even so, has Lyme been ruled out with a blood test?


Oh, you're in Australia, aren't you? Duh, sorry. You don't even have Lyme and ticks there, do ya. Sorry mate! (lame attempt at humor to lighten situation...failure)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I could help you. It sounds like you do need to have the brain scan or spinal tap to see what might be going on. Do you have a copy of the blood work that has been done and list the numbers here. Some of the people here are pretty savvy on reading them and might clue them in. Good luck and give her a big kiss


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

My heart and tears go out to you. It is so hard to get through serious health scares emotionally, and then you have to deal with mounting costs. Yet, we do what we can when we can! Be strong...we are all pulling for you and Marley!


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

I cannot thank you all enough for all of your advice and support! Marley is pretty much the same as she has been for about a week now, although she is now vomitting most mornings. I'm not too sure what this about, whether she's eaten too much for dinner or she can't tolerate the food. I'm not sure. It doesn't seem to be a problem though as she is eating lunch and dinner and I am having to spray a water bottle into her mouth to make her drink.

I was very excited to read about the possibility of her having Lyme as I just want a diagnosis! But if it doesn't exist in Australia then I guess that's out hey mate (haha). We do have ticks though. Don't you know Australia is full of the worst creatures in the world! The most poisonous snakes and spiders, crocodiles and sharks! Why do we stay here???
We are facing a very expensive road ahead, but we are tackling it head on! I've decided to do some fundraising for Marley and so far it is going well! I am a Body Shop consultant as a hobby and I have put out some flyers asking for people to buy products and book parties with all proceeds going towards Marley's treatment. So far I have 3 parties booked, about 6 outside orders and $50 in Marley's own bank account! It;s a good start! We are also receiving assistance from Cadbury chocolates who have allowed me to purchase boxes of fundraising chocolates to sell. My friend has been trying to get onto the local paper to run a story and also Masterfoods to see if they will donate products that Marley can use or we can raffle off. Does anybody else have any ideas of where we could get some other assistance???

I also live about 3.5 hours from Melbourne and I drove to Goulburn to get Marley (about 4 hours one way). The breeders were not registered which is probably where I went wrong in the first place.

I am going to try to get hold of the specialist tomorrow to speak to him about where to from here. The antibiotics do not appear to be working so I think we need to move on now. I've also noticed that Marley is sometimes shaking. Especially after she drinks Puppy Milk. Does anybody know what this is about? She is also a bit restless at night and has been crying a little until I comfort her and has been doing some shallow and fast breathing which she cannot appear to control on her own.
I will try to get a copy of her bloods to put on here, that's such a great idea!

Your prayers are very much welcomed as we need all that we can get! We need Marley to get better!!

I think reading all of your advice and support is what is getting me through, so I sincerely thank you all! Now for Marley to make this all work!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so sorry you are facing these challenges with Marley. I pray the vets will get to the bottom of this very soon.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry you and Marley are going through this. I'm can't offer any helpful advice but just want you to know I'll be thinking of you all. Marley really does seem like a very sick little girl... I hope you get a diagnosis really soon!

Good luck with the fundraising, I think that's a great idea!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If she's vomiting, I'd guess it's related to the dizziness and lack of balance that's causing her to walk in circles, etc. It really seems more and more to point to severe brain dysfunction, like a tumor might cause.

Out of curiosity, what antibiotic are you giving? Have tests been done for whatever fungal diseases might be possible in your area? I'm grasping at straws here because a brain tumor is very difficult and often impractical to treat, whereas a systemic infection might have a magic medicinal cure.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't have any information to add but I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you and Marley are going through this. Bless you for being so wonderful to her. You are in my prayers.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

im sooo sorry to hear marley is not any better YET. We will be keeping you and Marley in our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery from whatever this is that is causing all these problems. please keep us updated


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry Marley is still not feeling well...my prayers are with you both. Please keep us updated.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I had hoped for good news. still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just read through the Thread and wanted to tell you how sorry I am that Marley is going through this. I don't think meningitis was mentioned, unless I missed it, has this been ruled out? You also haven't mentioned seizures which could also be a sign of a brain tumor, so that's a good thing. Was she given steroids to reduce any swelling? Poor thing. I hope you find some answers very soon. Good luck with your efforts to raise funds for her tests and care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Real Marley*

Real Marley:

I am so very sorry for what you and your baby Marley are going through.
I just reread your first post and you said you've had Marley for 7 wks. and she is 12 wks. old, does that mean that you got her from the breeder at 5 wks. of age? She shouldn't have ever been away from her Mom until at least 8 wks., is what I have heard.

Could it be that her blindness is from one of the shots or meds she has had-perhaps it isn't permanent. I would talk to the specialist and ask how much the brain scan or whatever diagnostic tests he needs to do cost and ask if he will let you work out a payment plan with him?
From what I'm reading I think little Marley needs immediate help to find out what is wrong with her so it can be fixed.
I know there is a Golden Ret. Organization that offers some financial grants for medical things can't remember the name but I'll try to find.
Also, someone on here mentioned they used a Credit Card, think it's Care Credit that had a reasonable interest rate and it's for people that have a hard time paying large bills and their pets need help..another member on here said it is 0% interest for 18 mos. 

Please keep us posted. I know that Blind Dogs can live completely normal lives, but Marley needs to be diagnosed the sooner the better.


----------



## Emmy1014 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sorry to read about Marley. We had a cat who showed some of the same symptoms. The first indication that something was wrong was when a man carried her to our door. He said he found her walking around in circles on his lawn. A few days later, I came in and asked my husband where she was. He said she had been laying in her litter box most of the day. I took her to the vet and they found that she was blind and they wanted to keep her for testing. They called the next morning and told us she had passed in the night. She was diagnosed as having a brain tumor. As far as we know, she did not have seizures. 

I do hope that the find out what's going on with Marley and that it can be treated.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Marley. 
I can't be of much help at all...& I know Someone said Lyme Disease was non existent there, but these symptoms sound A LOT like a Great Dane I knew of. Her owner was having so much trouble with her, she wet herself, spun around in circles, Should would shake, she would whine constantly sometimes all day to the point that they would have to put her in her crate and leave for a bit to get some away time.....She got to the point where she knew she couldn't afford the bills and her dane would have to go to a new home who could help her and find out what was wrong with her. So she started to work with a shelter to find her a new home. 
But she didn't want to give up and tried another time, and went for a 2nd 3rd 4th opinion....Her dane was diagnosed with lyme disease & now is on proper medication for it...And is VASTLY improving! 
The symptoms sound so similar, and everyone kept saying brain tumor, and it might possibly be for your girl, but I just wanted to mention about Lyme Disease. I'm sorry your baby girl is going through this 
I am not sure if Lyme Disease is possible in AUS, maybe just mention it to your vet?? It coldnt hurt at all.
And I also agree it could possibly be some reasctions from her shots....You just never know. Try some canned pumpkin for diarrea, if she doesn't seem to be getting enough nutrition from vomiting/diarrea then you can do things like Nutri-stat we've got it here in the US im not sure over there, but I'm sure you have something similar, it just provides extra vitamins and nutrients that are being lost.
I didn't read through the whole thread, so sorry if I'm repeating anything.
Good Luck! and I hope you get the money needed to get the proper testing and care she needs, I would first rule out Lyme, just in case. If your vet says he doubts it, but it is possible there...Then if it were me it would be worth it to test for it, the symptoms just sound so similar.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about all of Marley's health issues. One thing that really concerns me is the possiblity that she's in pain. The arched back and shaking can both be signs of pain, and if a golden retriever lets you know they're in pain, they're probably in a lot of distress. Please ask your vet and/or the specialist about this, as she may need some pain meds while you try to get to the bottom of her problems.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you all for your lovely messages. It brings me to tears to read them! We are still struggling to get through this, but after speaking to the specialist on Tuesday he seems to think that she has had a severe bout of encephalitis that has now passed and this is what we are left with. He thought this as she had appeared to hit a plateau so he decided that a spinal tap would be useless as the bug may have already passed. I've noticed the last two days though that she has gone down hill again to the point where she can barely stand and if she is standing she will walk in tight circles and fall over banging her head. She is no longer vomitting , but is still needing assistance with her eating and cannot find her food herslef or chew it really so she licks and swallows small pieces of wet puppy food. I am still needing to put a spray bottle in her mouth to help her to drink also. But we will fight on! 

The specialist has said that he doubts it is a brain tumour (thank goodness) as she is too young for this. She is currently on Clinacin 75mg, but they are not really doing anything as far as I can see although the specialist did say that these may have saved her life and stopped any progression of the disease. 

I will keep you all posted as changes occur or new information comes to light!

Thanks again for the advice and support, it really is very much appreciated and is helping me to continue on with this.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

I am having a hard time replying to people individually as there are so many posts on here, but please know that I am taking notes of what you are all saying and I am addressing these things with my vet and the specialist. We will do whatever tests are required to help my baby girl. Although she now doesn't even seem to be my baby, her cheeky personality is pretty much gone with only now and again little sparks of her coming back again (especially late at night). 

Boomers Mom - your picture looks a lot like my little Marley! I'll have to work out how to put pictures on here so you can all see Marley.

Sorry my maths isn't very good! I got Marley when she was 6 weeks old. And yes this is still under 8 weeks which is the recommended age for pups to be let go. I was assured by the breeder that she would be fine to take at 6 weeks and now I'm really regretting it and thinking is this why this has happened. I've never had a pup before so I really didn't have any idea! We did have a dog who passed away just before the New Year, but we got her from a rescue when she was about 1. We don't seem to have any luck with dogs!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Still hoping that Marley will start showing some improvement. She is very lucky to have you looking out for her and doing everything possible to help her. Give that sweet pup a kiss on the nose from me.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Brought tears to my eyes. What a beautiful expression of affection and truth! =) I hope you and your puppy are doing alright! I've only just read the OP so after I post I will scroll through and see if there are any updates! Lots of love to you both!



BeauShel said:


> I am sorry that you are gong thru this with your puppy. My dog Beau is just the opposite. He has now gone almost completly blind at almost 13 years old. Hopefully the opthomalogist will be able to give you some valuable information on what could be causing this and where to go from there. It is hard but hopefully with time she can adjust. Here is some websites with some information that might help you. http://www.blinddogs.com/
> vets in the states that are American College of Veterinary Opthamalogists http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html
> 
> I just saw this poem and wanted to post it to hopefully help you feel alittle better. It reminded me of my Beau.
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Real Marley*

Real Marley: Your love for Marley is so touching, Know that I'll be praying for you.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am so sorry, thoughts and prayers for Marley and your family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My prayers are with you and Marley that she will start improving and have feeling better. Please give her a big hug from us and know we are thinking about you.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello everybody,
Again thank you for your support. This may be the one of the last posts that I will write. Marley saw the specialist again last Wednesday and had the spinal tap done poor baby. The results were back on Thursday with nothing conclusive. They cannot find what is worng with her and I'm afraid that time is beating us. The vets have been telling me to put her down, but I'm refusing to as I'm still hoping for my miracle! Since I got the results on Thursday I have been home with her 24-7 to make sure that she is comfortable and getting lots of love, as well as making her drink and cooking her chicken as she loves this, but won't eat anything else. 
The specialist and vet don't think that there's any real hope for Marley now and have said that if she improves then they'd like to write her up in a journal article. I insisted that she be given medication for Crypto just in case and have just ordered a script for quarterzone (which in the end may kill her, but if she's going to pass anyway then I'd rather know that I've tried for her). 
Marley is now at the stage where she can barely walk as she falls over a lot so I have her surrounded by bean bags and other soft blankets. She is also becoming a little distressed so I spend much of the day holding her. She does not sleep at night and we've been getting to bed at around 2am every night for the last week and only getting a maximum of 3 hours sleep each night. I'm due to go back to work on Monday, but we'll see.
My fundraising has gone really well, but it's a shame that the money and the millions of tears that I have shed cannot fix her.

I know it's going to happen, but I still cannot imagine my life without her even though she's only been here for about 9 weeks. The first 6 weeks were the best 6 weeks of my life! She has brought me so much happiness and I know there's going to be a huge void in my life when she goes. I've become her full time carer and I don't know what I'll do with myself when she's gone.

Thanks everybody for your advice and support. It has been great knowing that other people out there also care about Marley and want to get her better!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry that Marley is not improving..you are her angel and I know how hard this is for you.Marley knows that you love her and what ever happens she will always know that. My prayers are with you and sweet Marley...


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

This is a picture of Marley on the day that I got her. Or not because it didn't work!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Please try again...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We are all thinking happy things for you and Marley. Thank you for giving her the most loving 9 weeks possible. My heart just breaks for you!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I didn't see this thread before on your sweet Marley. I have read all the posts tonight, and my heart is just breaking for Marley and for you. You have been Marley's Angel, and she knows how very much you love her. She has been a very lucky little girl to have had you fight so tirelessly for her.I am just so saddened that it appears nothing will let her get better. Prayers and hugs being sent to you tonight. I am just so very sorry.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

I have created an album. But I'm not sure where you can find it..... maybe under my name/profile?? It has a few pictures of Marley as she is growing up. Maybe she truly is too beautiful for this world!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The link to Marley's album. She's adorable!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/album.php?albumid=591


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Marley is adorable, I am so sorry for your heartache, both of you will be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many, many prayers coming your way. Bless you for caring for this special little angel. Marley, I'm praying for a miracle for you sweetness..... you deserve it!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

She's too cute. Sometimes life is just not fair!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry Marley is not improving. (Thanks Kimm, for linking her album here.) She is truly adorable and lucky to have had you to care for her. Miracles can happen and I'll continue to pray for one.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Marley is so beautiful. I am praying she can be treated and be well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am praying for you and Marley. She is truly a very beautiful puppy. There is just something in her face, I cant describe it. You are both very blessed to have each other. We hope that the miracle will happen, so you can have a long time together. 

I hope you wont leave, we all here for you to talk to about what is going on, to cry when you are feeling down. Just to listen if you need it. Prayers for the miracle and hugs for the pain.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Marley is such a beauty, sending lots of hugs and prayers..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marley*

Marley is an adorable ANGEL!!

What a beautiful puppy Girl!!!!!

You have to go to this link and look at Marley's pictures!!
Great Job, Mom!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/album.php?albumid=591


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor puppy. Marley certainly didn't deserve what is happening to her. She has the best mom in the world, and she knows it. I will light a candle for Marley and her mom. Still hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TheRealMarley*

TheRealMarley

My Hubby and I just had a $3600.00 operation on our Golden Retriever Smooch and the vet had a credit card, called Wells Fargo you can apply for for 0% interest for a year-they have other offers, too. I don't know if this could be an option to help you are Marley.

If you can contact a newspaper and TV station and get them to cover Marley's story and I really think they would because you are so dedicated and determined to help this sweetheart, I bet donations would roll in and also look into the Golden Ret. Rescue in Australia for help. They might get a discount at a vet that might be able to help Marley.

You are a wonderful person and you and Marley DESERVE the help!!

Dog Rescue Organisations - Dogs4sale AustraliaA List of Dog Rescue Organisations throughout Australia. These organisations help all ... Free to a good home Golden Retruever x Syandard Poodle- 20.03.09 ...
www.dogs4sale.com.au/Rescue_Organisations.htm - 127k - Cached - Similar pages
THE GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB OF NSW Inc.The first Golden Retriever Club in Australia - Founded 1964 ... Rescue Dogs: The Club has older dogs looking for homes, Please contact LOUISE PATTERSON ...
www.grcnsw.org.au/ - 22k - Cached - Similar pages
Golden RetrieverGolden retriever rescue groups have relied heavily on the world wide web to raise ... Australian Made. Electric Dog Fencing. Collars for Dog Containment. ...
www.mypets.net.au/flex/articles/216/golden-retriever.cfm - 29k - Cached - Similar pages
Golden Retriever Club of South Australia Golden Retriever Club of ...Golden Retriever Club of South Australia describing all areas of club activities, show results, annual awards, club objectives and education, ...
www.grcsa.org.au/ - 9k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i SIT CRYING AFTER READING THE PROGNOSIS AD LOOKING AT THE ALBUM OF THE PICTURES OF THIS TRULY BEAUTIFUL PUPPY. THIS IS JUST SO SAD AND UNFAIR. I WILL STILL PRAY FOR A MIRACLE FOR YOU PRECIOUS LITTLE GIRL.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry the vets don't have anything constructive to help Marley. You are giving her the very best love and care possible. 

All of us here are thinking of you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My mother has a friend that intentionally adopted a blind (and I believe deaf) American Eskimo puppy. The dog is now a few years old and is very happy. Loves to play with other friendly dogs.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you all again. I thought I was going to lose her yesterday when she began to pant very loudly, the back of her head was shaking, she was crying and her tongue was hanging out, but she is my little fighter. Just when I think I can't cry anymore the tears start to flow again. It's a big dilemma as to whether I'm being cruel to her, should I let her go now or should we continue to fight on? I can't make my mind up and wonder whether it is my selfishness that is keeping her here. I really don't think that she has very much longer now and our vet has gone to the UK for a holiday! 

KAREN519 - Thank you for those links and for the idea of going to the media. I had a friend who approached the media and a reporter was supposed to contact me but didn't. I think it's a bit late now as there is nothing more that can be done. It's not a matter of money as I'd mortgage my house for her, but it's more a matter of options as we have exhausted them all. It's up to Marley now.
Also thanks for suggesting clubs and associations that may be able to help. I did e-mail the Golden Retriever clubs in both NSW and Victoria. I heard back from the Victorian club nearly two weeks ago asking for more details, which I promptly e-mailed back and as for the NSW club I haven't heard a thing even though my vet also faxed them her medical history to support me.
I think I've given up on outside help and now I'm concentrating on Marley to help herself with my support and prayer. I am losing hope very quickly though as each day she deteriorates a little more. If she was only blind then this would not be a problem at all, but it's the fact that she cannot sit and stand without falling over and hitting her head. If she does not die form her condition then I am afraid that she will die from misadventure.

Thanks again everybody for your support. I really do appreciate it and yes Marley is a very special Angel who is probably too beautiful for this world. XXX


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Your love and dedication to your precious Marley is so apparent, and we all know what a wonderful Mom you are to this sweet, beautiful, Angel. Continued prayers, love, and hugs to you both, in what is just an incredibly sad time. My heart so goes out to you, and wish there was something we all could do to help you both.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

As I read these threads of Marley, all I can think of is , how this precious little girl has no idea what is going on. I am so sorry for Marley, words cannot express.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Hope everything works out with Marley!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

TheRealMarley said:


> Hello everybody,
> Again thank you for your support. This may be the one of the last posts that I will write. Marley saw the specialist again last Wednesday and had the spinal tap done poor baby. The results were back on Thursday with nothing conclusive. They cannot find what is worng with her and I'm afraid that time is beating us. The vets have been telling me to put her down, but I'm refusing to as I'm still hoping for my miracle! Since I got the results on Thursday I have been home with her 24-7 to make sure that she is comfortable and getting lots of love, as well as making her drink and cooking her chicken as she loves this, but won't eat anything else.
> The specialist and vet don't think that there's any real hope for Marley now and have said that if she improves then they'd like to write her up in a journal article. I insisted that she be given medication for Crypto just in case and have just ordered a script for quarterzone (which in the end may kill her, but if she's going to pass anyway then I'd rather know that I've tried for her).
> Marley is now at the stage where she can barely walk as she falls over a lot so I have her surrounded by bean bags and other soft blankets. She is also becoming a little distressed so I spend much of the day holding her. She does not sleep at night and we've been getting to bed at around 2am every night for the last week and only getting a maximum of 3 hours sleep each night. I'm due to go back to work on Monday, but we'll see.
> ...


So sorry ... just read this part of the thread. My prayers are going your way, and we are here for you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

TheRealMarley said:


> Thank you all again. I thought I was going to lose her yesterday when she began to pant very loudly, the back of her head was shaking, she was crying and her tongue was hanging out, but she is my little fighter. Just when I think I can't cry anymore the tears start to flow again. It's a big dilemma as to whether I'm being cruel to her, should I let her go now or should we continue to fight on? I can't make my mind up and wonder whether it is my selfishness that is keeping her here. I really don't think that she has very much longer now and our vet has gone to the UK for a holiday!
> 
> KAREN519 - Thank you for those links and for the idea of going to the media. I had a friend who approached the media and a reporter was supposed to contact me but didn't. I think it's a bit late now as there is nothing more that can be done. It's not a matter of money as I'd mortgage my house for her, but it's more a matter of options as we have exhausted them all. It's up to Marley now.
> Also thanks for suggesting clubs and associations that may be able to help. I did e-mail the Golden Retriever clubs in both NSW and Victoria. I heard back from the Victorian club nearly two weeks ago asking for more details, which I promptly e-mailed back and as for the NSW club I haven't heard a thing even though my vet also faxed them her medical history to support me.
> ...


I am so sorry Marley continues to do so badly. You are wondering if you should continue to fight for her, I just wanted to say, and I mean this in the kindest way possible, if she is struggling so much now and won't improve please don't wait too long.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the heartache you have endured with Marley. She is a very lucky girl to have you. My prayers and thoughts are with you both.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

It's all over now. I let Marley sleep by herself last night so that I could get some sleep and because my partner came over for the night. We padded the room so that if she fell she wouldn't hurt herself, but I was continually woken by loud bangs as Marley was trying to stand up. I ended up staying with her from 4 am onwards and then at about 6am she began to cry, moan and howl and then she was trying to get away from me although she couldn't move from her spot on the mattress with me. It was so distressing. She did this again at about 7:30am and it was then that I made the decision that I am keeping her here for my own purposes and it's not in her best interests. I called the vet (only to find that my vet is actually going away tomorrow and not today!!) and made an appointment for her to be put to sleep this afternoon at4:30pm. It breaks my heart to say this and I haven't been able to stop crying, but I know that she cannot go on like this and that she is not going to get better. I cannot even lift her now without her crying and struggling against me.

We are spending the day cuddling together on a mattress in the lounge room. I will miss my little baby and will be questioning why this happened forever.

Thank you all for your support. Hopefully I can rejoin you all again at a later time as I don't think I could face life without a golden by my side.

Cassie. XXX


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry that this is the outcome for Marley. You are a good mom to her and are making a very loving decision by putting her needs first. Please come back to us when you feel able. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Cassie, I am so sorry that you had to make this difficult decision, tears arew streaming down my face as I write this, but afterwards Marley will not be in any pain anymore. She will be playing and running with all of our angel pups waiting for us at the Rainbow Bridge. 
It is so difficult for us, but it is the last loving thing we can do for our sweet doggies. They know we love them and that will hold them until we can be together again. Myprayers are with you. xxoo Amy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cassie*

Cassie: I am so very sorry but know that you are making the right decision for little Marley.

Please come back and we will be here for you. 

You went above and beyond for this sweet little angel.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry that your baby endured such a cruel twist of fate. Know in your heart you did everything possible for her...... including the final, most difficult gift of letting her go and suffer no more. That is unconditional, unselfish love. Sometimes life is just so unfair. Know that we are here for you, thinking of you and Marley and including you in our prayers. Godspeed little angel......


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so sorry. You did everything humanly possible for Marley. She knows how much you love her, and she loves you just as much, if not more. You are doing the best, kindest and most loving thing by releasing her from her failing body. Marley will wait for you at the Bridge, for as long as it takes, until you are reunited again. Godspeed, little girl.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry.... Marley knows how much you loved her and tried to give her the best life.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know what went wrong with Marley, and possibly you might never know either, but I am SO sorry for this little pup and the suffering she had in her short life. OH gosh. Please know this forum is so supporitve and if and when you get another dog, please continue to be a member here.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Marley but dont ever think that you didnt do the best for her or let her down. You gave her all the love and she knew how you felt and sent that love back twofold to you. We are all crying with you because most of us have been thru that same thing having to let our loved one go but we did it because we love them and want it best for them. 
Hopefully one day you will be able to share your life with another golden but until then we would be honored to share ours with you even if it is just thru the computer. 
Run Free Sweet Marley you are greatly loved and missed very much. Give my Ben and Katie lots of kisses when you meet them at the bridge.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so so sorry. You do not have to ":rejoin", just continue here. Several came here after losing their golden, and just talked about their lost one, then eventaully the one they had comeng, and then the one they got.

You did all you could for that beautiful little girl and I know you made the right decision to let her go when you did. You can only do so much and you did it and more. Never doubt that your decision was right It was.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My heart is so saddened for Marley and for you, as I type this with tears streaming down my face. You made the right decision, loving her so much, to allow her to run and play, healthy once again...and pain free forever. You showed so much love and took every step possible for her, and she knew how much you loved her. Someday, she will see you once again, and be waiting for that day. I am so terribly sorry for your loss of this beautiful Angel. God speed precious Marley.
Please feel welcome here here, with all the love and support of so many people who really deeply care.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you all for you love and support over the past few weeks. It has really been a great help to me and given me the strength and energy that I needed in order to care for Marley and to help her to fight on. She has now gone to Rainbow Bridge (I'm guessing that this is dog heaven??) and I'm hoping that I did do everything possible, part of me feels that I missed something.
I miss her so much already and feel that the day has gone by way to quickly. I wish we could have the day again so that I could cuddle and kiss her all over again. Watching her pass was horrible and very traumatic for me, but in the long run I'm hoping that this will help with the healing process. Now I need to get on and print my memories of her.

I am devastated at having lost my companion, my baby, my best friend.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

I found this and thought it might be good to help others.

*
*
*The Rainbow Bridge story 
**Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.

There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigour; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
*
*The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again.*​*The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.* 
*Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together*_*

.... Author unknown* _​


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Cassie. I am so sorry to hear this. I've been following your sad thread and I was really hoping there would be a happy ending. You did all you could for this little girl and she knew how much you loved her. 

R.I.P. Marley


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cassie*

Cassie:

I am so very sorry. So many of us have lost our beloved companions-it makes it even harder when they are just a baby.

When you heal a bit I hope you will give your love to another sweet dog-you are certainly a wonderful Mother.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

TheRealMarley said:


> Thank you all for you love and support over the past few weeks. It has really been a great help to me and given me the strength and energy that I needed in order to care for Marley and to help her to fight on. She has now gone to Rainbow Bridge (I'm guessing that this is dog heaven??) and I'm hoping that I did do everything possible, part of me feels that I missed something.
> I miss her so much already and feel that the day has gone by way to quickly. I wish we could have the day again so that I could cuddle and kiss her all over again. Watching her pass was horrible and very traumatic for me, but in the long run I'm hoping that this will help with the healing process. Now I need to get on and print my memories of her.
> 
> I am devastated at having lost my companion, my baby, my best friend.


I'm so sorry to hear that you didn't get the miracle you had hoped for, but your love and devotion to her is its own kind of miracle. You didn't just do everything possible; you went above and beyond. It's natural to ask those questions of yourself or even to feel guilty that you somehow couldn't save the life that you feel is entrusted to you.

But we don't control life or death. We just do our best to live up to the responsibility of a dog's life by controlling what we can and accepting what we can't. You gave Marley a life of love, every possible chance to recover from an illness that was far beyond the capabilities of medicine to help, and you gave her strength and comfort her as she fought to live.

Staying with them at the end is heartbreaking, but I've never regretted being with my dogs as I gave them the only thing I could at the end, which is peace. You've just been through something devastating, so keep talking it out and remembering a beautiful dog who wasn't here long but changed you nonetheless.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read that your poor girl has passed on. I'm sorry she couldn't be saved, but please know in your heart that you did everything within your power to try. Lots of hugs during this horribly difficult time.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, you have been a wonderful mom and loved her with all your heart.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Iam so very sorry for your loss...You did everything you could for Marley. She is at peace now..My prayers are with you. xxoo Amy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am truly so very sorry this is the outcome. Please know you gave Marley everything possible to help her, and even this last choice was your gift to her. I know how it hurts, we all do here. Please come back and join us, there is a wealth of support and caring people here who understand exactly how you are feeling.

Run free baby girl.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are a wondeful Mom, and Marley will always love you!!! 

I found this poem a few years ago..



*A Golden Puppy by Anonymous*

I'll lend to you for a little while,
A Golden pup, God said,
For you to love her while she lives,
and mourn for when she's dead.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years
or only two or three,
But will you, 'till I call her back,
Take care of her for me?

She'll bring her charm to gladden you,
And should her stay be brief,
You'll always have her memories 
as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise she will stay,
since all from death return,
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn

I've looked the whole world over,
In search of teachers true,
And from all the folks that crowd life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give her all your love
Nor think the labour vain,
Nor hate me when I come to take
My Golden back again.

I fancied that U hear you say
Dear Lord thy will be done,
For all the joys this pup will bring
The risk of grief I'll run.
I'll shelter her with tenderness
I'll love her while I may,
And for the happiness I've known
Forever grateful stay.

But should you come to call her back
much sooner than I planned,
I'll face the bitter grief that comes
and try to understand.
If by my love I've managed
Your wishes to achieve,
In memory of her I loved, to help
me when I grieve.

When my faithful friend departs
This great big world of strife,
I'll have another Golden pup
And love her all my life.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is so heartbreaking, Cassie, I am in tears reading about your loss of sweet Marley. I am so very sorry. But you did everything possible to save her and sometimes, it can't be done. Please know you are still in my thoughts and prayers. Marley was so beautiful and brought something to all of us who knew about her.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your girl. Marley was so lucky to have you fighting for/with her 'til the end. She is a very beautiful little pup.....


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Marley.

Much as we try, it is hard for us to understand things of this nature when they happen.

All we can do is have faith that Marley was destined for something bigger than this world could provide, and that she was fortunate you were designated as her caretaker during this brief, but important, phase of her journey.

Marley has moved on to the next phase of her journey. I wish her well in her travels, wherever that may be.

And I wish you well, and thanks for taking such good care of her during her visit here.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you everybody for the beautiful poems, words, thoughts and prayers. I don't know if I'll ever get over the grief and guilt that I feel at losing my baby Marley. I know that time is a good healer and that to love is to hurt, but I think that what I really need is to get out of my house for a while as everything is a reminder of my baby and it makes me cry. I've been physically sick and cying so much to the point where I hyper-ventilate and almost pass out. I feel that I've let this little girl down so badly when she needed me the most, as if I just gave up on her. I went against my morals and did to her what I never ever wanted to do and that was to euthanase her. 
I went to work today for the first day in over a week and I was really good - tears only once when I got a sympathy card. Now I'm home and I'm a mess again. I just miss my little companion so much and don't understand God's plan. Plus I just got her collar in the mail from the specialist and I can't bare to open the envelope.

At the moment the memories just hurt.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Although right now your heart is breaking, you did NOT in any way let your little angel down. The greatest gift of all is also the hardest....... that of releasing her from her pain. There are many things worse than death, and living in agony, unable to function is one of them. Right now, be kind to yourself and know that time will help heal your heart. All people grieve differently, and differently at various times. Just remember, she never doubted your love for an instant and would want you to go on with her in your heart in a golden frame of mind.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is terrible to lose a beloved companion at any age but one so young is doubly tragic. Do not feel guilty, you made the only decision possible for your puppy. You did everything humanly possible to make her well, you could not do any more. And you made the bravest decision possible in releasing her from pain and suffering. God Bless you and your sweet Marley.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I know you are hurting now, but time will help..you are in my prayers. Just take it oneminute at a time, if you have to...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and understand completely the second guessing. From reading all of your posts, you went above and beyond and it took more courage to make that final decision for Marley and not think only of yourself and your desire to keep her with you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

You fought so hard for your darling Marley and gave her so much love in her short life,so very sorry you didnt find a miracle.She was too special to stay on this earth.
I hope in time you can find comfort and be able to let another golden puppy in your life to love. You never failed Marley, you gave her every chance, every bit of support and gave her a world filled with love, security and compassion.... to make the choice to let her find peace at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you all for your precious words of comfort. I take every one to heart and I thank you all for taking the time out to comfort me and for following my (and Marley's) story. I am having a tough week this week as I miss my little fur ball, but I am becoming more positive again. I guess part of my was just expecting that if I loved her enough then she would make it through (although the other part of my knew that she needed some spiritual intervention in order to get past this horror that she was going through). I am also a religious person and I was thinking that God had made a mistake when he chose to take Marley and that given time he would remember who she actually was and spare her little precious life (nah I think that I was just hoping that this would be the case!!). Especially towards the end when I was becoming desperate I had MANY of these irrational thoughts!

I am desperately wanting another GR. Although I'm not sure that I want a pup. They are too little and vulnerable. I think that I would prefer a dog now. I also want this to happen immediately, but I am due to go overseas in 3.5 weeks so I must wait another 9 weeks at least until I can get another one. In that time I must also get my soil tested to eliminate that as a factor as to why Marley and my previous dog Lucy died.
I think that I can do it again...... I don't think I could bare to be without a Golden in my life!

Thanks again everybody. I will NEVER be able to express exactly how much your support has meant to me!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Being able to think about another golden is a wonderful step in healing. God undoubtedly put Marley in your life for a reason.... for both of you. It's so hard when you can't figure out why........ but at the very least it was a relationship filled with the most unselfish love and devotion. Sometimes that has to be enough.... at least for now. I truly believe that someday you'll be together again and that Marley will spend eternity whole and healthy and eventually with you.

I think it's a great idea to spend the time to go over your living area... inside and out to make sure there is nothing toxic that could affect any pet. I would encourage everyone to do this on a regular basis. I know in the past few years we've completely done away with chemicals outside and use only non-toxic, green cleaners inside.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree with Betty. That little girl was in your life for a reason. It seems that maybe God knew she asdoomed frm the start and wanted to make sure that her short time on earth was FILLED with love and care that someelse may not have given her.

When we got our KayCee, we were only ging to get a male puppy, but this little girl crawled up in hubby's lap and we fell in love, and tho we could not afford it, we got both puppies. Well, KayCee had a lot of nasty allergies. She had one kneed operated on at 16 onths, the other knee 14 monhs later. She had a severe reaction to her 2ed set of annual vax and we almost lost her. She had an enlarged heart chamber, she had a malform, but erfect working kidney. Hubby always said "God new that little girl was in for lots of medical problems and He knew we would go to the ends of the Earth for her and that is why He had get in my lap and us fall in love with her." I believe it. We los her May 25, 2008 to cancer at 8 yrs. 9 months and 1 weeks. And this was 48 hours after surgery to remove the tumor. God did let his have her for a long time you wee not so lucky with your little girl. But I think the purpose was the same--so they could could get the most love, atention and best care in the world.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RealMarley*

I agree that wanting to share your life with another Golden Ret. is a sign of healing and a sign of what a wonderful, giving, empathetic, loving, Mom you are.
I agree with others that God gave Marley to you for a reason since her time would be short but she would be loved UNCONDITIONALLY by you.

Hope your trip overseas is nothing scary!!!

where do you live?
Just go to pefinder.org and do a search for A Golden Retriever, put in your city, state and it will bring up dozens of Golden Retrievers in shelters and in rescues in your area.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I'm happy to say that I am back with another beautiful baby!! This one's name is Sahla and she is just perfect! I liaised with her breeder (a registered one this time) for 4 months! I really did my research! I will post pictures of her when I can remember how to!! 

I still get teary about Marley, but there's just something about this one that makes me wonder whether part of Marley is actually in her. The way she looks up at me as if to say "I know what you're thinking about" when I'm feeling a bit sad about Marley and the fact that she wants to be next to me and sit on me all of the time. She's just beautiful and I'm so in love with her!!
We also went and got a chocolate labrador as well! Talk about crazy we go from having one dog and losing her to now having 2!!! He's sweet also, but a little nutty!

Thank you all so much for your kind words over the time that Marley was sick and afterwards. It really has helped me to fight on for her and to cope after she was gone. I know in my heart that God did give her to me as he knew I would do everything for her.

Sahla has had diahorrea for the last week and I freaked out with this but after a diet of chicken and rice and some Scourban from the vet she is now back to normal! Phew!

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry Karen519 - I live in NSW Australia.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is nice that you have opened your heart and home to another golden. Cool that she has a new buddy to play with too. Would love to see pictures of both of them.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So glad you are sharing your heart and home with some new dogs. I'm sure Marley approves and most likely had a paw in all of this.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Welcome back, wonderful news- 2 new puppies, I know they will bring you a lot of love and joy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad you're back with some double trouble. I can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome back! Can't wait to see pictures of your new babies!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Cant wait to see pictures!!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

On her profile there are some new pictures in her album. She is adorable and so is her chocolate brother.


----------



## TheRealMarley (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for your kind words! I have no doubt that Marley made this all happen! I even looked at this breeder before I got Marley (but went for a cheaper pup!!). I even sometimes wonder if Marley and Sahla have crossed paths as it's as if Sahla knows what I'm thinking sometimes (when I'm sad and thinking about Marley) as she licks me on the hand and seems to know what I do and don't like already. It's like she's a wise dog and she's only 9 weeks old!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am happy you have the two new puppies. I know they bring a lot of sunshine into your life.


----------

